# Game 81: San Antonio Spurs @ Memphis Grizzlies



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* April 18th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (59-21) * @ *Memphis Grizzlies (44-36) * 




Previous Meetings:

Grizzlies 93, Spurs 90 
Grizzlies 84, Spurs 82 
Spurs 97, Grizzlies 75








*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*


































































A shot at 60 wins tonight. If we lose tonight and Phoenix wins, that officially puts an end to the #1 seed. Memphis was bailed out by Minny losing yesterday, so they are officially in the playoffs, but something tells me that they want to have a statement game tonight, kind of like we had Saturday night. It almost seems like we have more to play for now than Memphis, which is very strange because it was almost the complete opposite in the last meeting a couple of days ago. We are still in the running for the #1 seed, and I believe Phoenix's last two games are against Denver and Sacramento, so it's possible they drop one of those games. Of course, we have the tie-breaker on Phoenix. Anyway, as long as we get a really good effort out there tonight and avoid further injury, I'll be happy. We really need to get some momentum on the road going into the playoffs, because we just haven't played too well on the road over the last 2 months of the season. Hopefully the bench steps up, and hopefully Parker gets out of the mini slump he's in. I don't see us winning unless Memphis decides to rest their starters as well. 




Prediction: Memphis 96, San Antonio 90


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

"If we lose tonight and Phoenix wins, that officially puts an end to the #1 seed."

If either one of those happens, #1 seed is gone. I think we'll see a good from Timmy and the team probably wants to bounce back with a road win after that awful utah game. I say we edge out a close one.

Spurs 96
Memphis 93


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Cloud786 said:


> "If we lose tonight and Phoenix wins, that officially puts an end to the #1 seed."
> 
> If either one of those happens, #1 seed is gone.





You're right. For some reason I was under the assumption that Phoenix had 60 wins, not 61. I must have looked at the standings during the Sacramento/Phoenix game assuming that the win was already added. My bad.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i think the spurs got this... we'll win 60th!!! the #1 seed has been out the window, i dont think can can take it from the suns, that doesn't matter though spurs will win either way.

spurs 98
grizz 89


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

96spurs
89grizz

tim duncan will be the key factor he needs to play 30 or so min. he can still get us 20 or so pt and parker wil do well. side note manu needs to wake up. we can produce a win here and grizz already have a playoff spot so they wont be playing like they have to win. although the crowd will be behind them i pridict a win.
RoCs keys to the gm
-control tempo
-get back on fast breaks
-tim duncan
-pts in the paint( we got killed in the paint in most of our gms recently, for playoffs we cant relay on our 3pt shot we need to be more consistant and dominent in the paint)


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I can sense us building a little momentum as we head into the playoffs, so I think this game, despite all of the very valid points that have been brought up here, we blow them out and play a great game. I think Tim will come out strong and the offense will be running well around him. Guys will be making shots and crashing the boards, basically a tremendous confidence builder before we beat the crap out of Minny on Wed.

I think this is probably more wishful thinking, because I would love to see a game before the playoffs where all pistons (or should I say Spurs) are firing at the same time, but it is definitely a possibility.

Spurs 97
Grizzlies 78


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

also i might be on the plane tonight going back to houston so i might not post but will try to, caNt wait to see us play again wendsay!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> 96spurs
> 89grizz
> 
> tim duncan will be the key factor he needs to play 30 or so min. he can still get us 20 or so pt and parker wil do well. side note manu needs to wake up. we can produce a win here and grizz already have a playoff spot so they wont be playing like they have to win. although the crowd will be behind them i pridict a win.
> ...


 First Koko, then Texan, and now you. Everyone thinks they're an expert 

Prediction:
Spurs- 98
Girrzles- 89

Win number 60 tonight! :banana:


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

I just don't see us losing this one.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I actually wanted us to lose this one before as I wanted the Grizzlies to make the playoffs. Now that they have cemented the eigth seed I give the Spurs permission to pound the Grizzlies into a pulp. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> First Koko, then Texan, and now you. Everyone thinks they're an expert
> 
> Prediction:
> Spurs- 98
> ...


i dont think im an expert i no i am lol jk im far frm it but i just feel like we need to do those things not just for this gm but for the playoffs.thats what we need to work on


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Right off the bat the Grizzlies are playing much better than they did in the last game. This will be a tough game to pull out with Tony Parker sitting on the bench. Tim Duncan looks pretty good out there so far.

San Antonio Spurs - 10
Memphis Grizzlies - 15

1st Quarter - 5:52 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The offense looks downright sloppy right now with Horry, Mohammed, Udrih, Barry, and Bowen on the floor. We are making bad decisions and forcing too many bad shots. The Grizzlies are certainly taking advantage of our offensive woes.

San Antonio Spurs - 12
Memphis Grizzlies - 19

1st Quarter - 2:13 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Glenn Robinson came into the game and hit two quick and easy shots. Beno Udrih with a three pointer to cap off our mini comeback. We are within striking distance once again. :biggrin:

San Antonio Spurs - 21
Memphis Grizzlies - 23

1st Quarter - 0:00 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

(my plane hasnt come in yet) were playing horrible we cant freakin get anything, why isnt tony playing


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

again were not getting in the paint enough


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is just horrible if it wouldnt be g-rob we wouldnt even be in it, this sucks, tim has played 8 min he better play around 36


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Tim Duncan to Sean Marks for the sweet alley-oop! :clap: How often do you see two big men alley-ooping it to each other?! :rotf:

San Antonio Spurs - 27
Memphis Grizzlies - 29

2nd Quarter - 8:52 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

why isnt parker playing ,fire?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, I expected the Grizz to play much better than they did the other night, so this should be a close game. I don't know why TP isn't playing, but we aren't playing well right now. However, we are close, so that is a good sign. Its hard to beat a team back to back in the reg. season, but I believe we can do it.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

was tied up, how is duncan sopposed to be better and be back on his ankle to play 40 min gms if hes barrly reaching 20 min gms


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> Well, I expected the Grizz to play much better than they did the other night, so this should be a close game. I don't know why TP isn't playing, but we aren't playing well right now. However, we are close, so that is a good sign. Its hard to beat a team back to back in the reg. season, but I believe we can do it.


spurs arent playing well cause there 2nd best player isnt here lol


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

mybe pop is trying to figure wich one will be on the playoff roster


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

if tony is injured then... man i will be speechless


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

also whats with manus min. he has barley played the gm


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

tim continues to shoot poorley and my plane is hear so i hope to come back with a spurs win!


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Mike Miller hit a big 3 to tie the game at 90, but after the timeout, Tim came back and hit a 16 footer to put us up 92-90 with 28 seconds left to go.


As far as Tony Parker goes: Pop simply gave him the night off, according to Bill Shoening of WOAI.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Mike Miller with the layup with 22 seconds left...he is absolutely killing us for 26 points and the last 2 big buckets...we are in a timeout right now...need another big shot...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The shot's no good!


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Unbelievable...you know that whole thing that I said about Mike Miller killing us? Yeah, well, he umm...did it again...

Miller hits the jumper at the buzzer and the Grizz get the win...

Spurs 92
Grizzlies 94


Brutal loss...negates another two great performances from Glenn Robinson (23 pts, 9-11 FG) and Nazr Mohammed (15 reb, 8 off)...

Wait a minute...now the refs are reviewing it...keep hope alive...another update soon...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

But the clock started way early...I don't know what they're ganna call. After the .4 mistake they should give us this :biggrin:


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

ezealen said:


> The shot's no good!



Is that what you think or did the people on the TV say that?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Guth said:


> Is that what you think or did the people on the TV say that?


He got the shot off too late but they also started the clock early so the reffs are discussing it. They've been discussing it for like 5 minutes now.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Crap...the shot is good...they just announced it...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think the reffs just gave up and decided not to do anything...oh well. Spurs deserved to lose the game, and this game didn't really mean anything.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

OK I have to take back my assesment of Nazr's game now that I have seen a shot of that last play...I know it was only one play and that doesn't make his whole performance, but Nazr made a horrible play on that last one...he should have stepped out on Miller on the switch, but he didn't and left him wide open for the game winning shot...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ezealen said:


> I think the reffs just gave up and decided not to do anything...oh well. Spurs deserved to lose the game, and this game didn't really mean anything.


They did the right thing.

The referees, by rule, must verify that the ball was out of the player's hands before the light comes on, but they are not bound to the TV and anything goes when there is a clock malfunction, which there was.

It was a catch-and-shoot play with no dribble by Mike Miller, and the refs determined that he did get the shot off within 1.4 seconds. This is the exact same ruling made earlier in the year, when we got screwed over during/after the Kings game.

Great game to watch though. Clutch play after clutch play. I'm glad we won't be seeing you guys again in the postseason.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Tough. Miller was really clutch though, and Memphis deserved to win this game. Its nice that TP got a game off, b/c he'll need the rest come playoff time. We didn't play as well as we should have, but its understandable w/our PG out, and playing the same team on back-2-back nights during the regular season. No big loss, b/c we are pretty much locked in as the 2 seed, but it woulda been nice to go into the playoffs on a roll.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

rawse said:


> They did the right thing.
> 
> The referees, by rule, must verify that the ball was out of the player's hands before the light comes on, but they are not bound to the TV and anything goes when there is a clock malfunction, which there was.
> 
> ...


Anyone not get mindless dribble out of this?

The shot was good, I agree, but I have no idea what you're talking about after that or what it had to do with what I said.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ezealen said:


> Anyone not get mindless dribble out of this?
> 
> The shot was good, I agree, but I have no idea what you're talking about after that or what it had to do with what I said.


Well...don't know what to tell you.

Read it again?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Anyone not get mindless dribble out of this?
> 
> The shot was good, I agree, but I have no idea what you're talking about after that or what it had to do with what I said.



I had no problems comprehending it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

rawse said:


> Well...don't know what to tell you.
> 
> Read it again?


It's just that you started talking about something different like three times, and what I said didn't have anything to do with what you said. I said the spurs deserved to lose and you started preaching to me aobut how the grizzlies got robed in sacramento.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> I had no problems comprehending it.


It's not that it was har dto understand, it was that it didn't have anything to do with what I siad. I should have clarified that though :biggrin:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> It's not that it was har dto understand, it was that it didn't have anything to do with what I siad. I should have clarified that though :biggrin:



He was referring to a previous incident this season in a Memphis/Sac game in which a call similar to this, I assume, ended the game in the Kings favor. Therefore he believes the ruling was right and was consistent with what happend earlier in the year.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> He was referring to a previous incident this season in a Memphis/Sac game in which a call similar to this, I assume, ended the game in the Kings favor. Therefore he believes the ruling was right and was consistent with what happend earlier in the year.


yeah...but what did that have to do with what I said?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> yeah...but what did that have to do with what I said?



He was explaining, in his opinion, that the refs didn't "give up" and actually made the right call, and were being consistent with how they have ruled those situations this year.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> He was explaining, in his opinion, that the refs didn't "give up" and actually made the right call, and were being consistent with how they have ruled those situations this year.


Ah I get it. I forgot I put that :biggrin: . I posted that when they first made the call and didn't look at the replay or anything so I was confused to how they got to the call they made. But no they haven't been consistent with how they have ruled thos situations this year. They cfixed the clock error this game but not in the Sac game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Missed this game as well. It sounds like we had the game wrapped up with about a little over a minute left and ended up blowing it. 




Anyway, boy is it encouraging to see Glenn Robinson and Nazr Mohammed perform big. With these two playing at this level, this probably is the most talented Spurs team we've ever had. Flat-out amazing depth. We just need Nazr to sustain this level coming off the bench.



Hey, we only had 7 TO's or something like that, so that's very encouraging, Still, you'd like to see this team compete all the way through instead of just giving up or taking it easy.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Missed this game as well. It sounds like we had the game wrapped up with about a little over a minute left and ended up blowing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was probably the most encouragin loss of the season. Its nice to see Nazr and Grob playing well and w/confidence as the playoffs approach and its nice to see we can still play without Parker at the helm or TD performing at his best. I'm as confident or even more than I have been the past 2 years going into the playoffs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> This was probably the most encouragin loss of the season. Its nice to see Nazr and Grob playing well and w/confidence as the playoffs approach and its nice to see we can still play without Parker at the helm or TD performing at his best. I'm as confident or even more than I have been the past 2 years going into the playoffs.





Did you watch the game? If so, what was the reason the announcers gave for Parker's absence? I'm sure it was just a thing of rest, but there isn't some sort of injury that prevented him from playing is there?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Did you watch the game? If so, what was the reason the announcers gave for Parker's absence? I'm sure it was just a thing of rest, but there isn't some sort of injury that prevented him from playing is there?


I caught parts on TV and Radio, and the reason was just that Pop wanted to give him a rest. He probably won't play next game either, I assume.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> I caught parts on TV and Radio, and the reason was just that Pop wanted to give him a rest. He probably won't play next game either, I assume.






Ahh, thanks. I really get zoned out from the Spurs on the weekends and even during Monday sometimes, so I really haven't heard anything about this. My dad told me Parker didn't play at about 10:00, so I had no idea that he didn't play or if he was injured or something.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bad gm we need to play like we did in the 4th qt for the whole gm, we are capable we just need to do it. so parkers not playing nxt gm thats not good, could mean aloss wich we wouldnt win 60  and prob should play him just to make chemitry good. last gm wendsay then playoffs!


----------

